# TSSTCorp CD/DVDW TS-H652M ATA Device



## DebL (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a conflict in Device Manager. (Windows Vista Home Premium Svc Pk 1) Computer is not recognizing Lightscribe DVD SuperMultiDrive/CD-Writer. HP A6000Y desktop PC. Through device manager, I've uninstalled the DVD drive and rebooted and it reappears but still no luck. Any advice or suggestions? When I ask it to update the driver, it tells me it is up to date. Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Please be more specific on the problem. What exactly do you mean by 'conflict'... IRQ conflict in Device Manager?


----------



## DebL (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I don't know what kind of conflict. I had a yellow mark next to the name of the drive in Device Manager. I was able to get this resolved. I researched Microsoft.com and found the answer. I had to go in registry and delete the upper filter from the DVD CD Rom area and it worked fine. Here is a link to the instructions I followed in case anyone else has this same issue: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/929461 
Thanks for the website!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So you got it working now? If you did kindly mark this thread as SOLVED in Thread tools.

Thanks.


----------

